# Braid or mono?



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I recently bought a 8' Quantum Xtralite rod to use specifically for crappie dippin' for the upcoming tournament @ Delaware Lake. I equipped it with a Shimano Sonara 1000 & it seems like it will be a nice crappie combo. 

I had it strung up with 4# Trilene, but, the line seemed to really coil up bad & retain memory bad enough that I was having trouble casting 1/16oz lures. I'm not sure if it was older string or due to the small spool or what.

So, I bought some 20# Power Pro because they didn't have 15# @ Walmart & proceeded to tie my first uni to uni knot connecting it to my 4# mono as backing. I may try it tomorrow if the weather is ok. 

I do like how it doesn't appear to coil but, being this is my first time using braid, I'm nervous about the line cutting into my guides or snapping my rod. I've loosened my drag & intend on consciously trying to not set the hook as hard. I'm ignorant when it comes to " super lines ".

Was this a good idea or should I have stuck with mono?

I have never used braid on any type of rod.

Thanks!


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

I haven't had a problem with it cutting into the guides more. It will cut into you much easier though. When you get hung up, do not wrap braid around your bare fingers/hand to try and pull it free as you would with mono.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Never used braid for crappie but have for perch and always worked well. I would assume it would work well. I do however think that 20lb is a little much. I have used six lb braid for perch for years. It is very strong it handle the big sheephead on lake erie well. Just thinking you may have some problems casting lighter lures with the heavier line. On a side note pick up a product called reel magic to coat your mono with. It is a spray and it works wonders.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

The line I have is 20# Power Pro which is suppose to be equivalent in diameter to 6# mono. I looked @ every line & I swear everthing from 10# to 65# appeared to be the same diameter.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

musikman43155 said:


> I recently bought a 8' Quantum Xtralite rod to use specifically for crappie dippin' for the upcoming tournament @ Delaware Lake. I equipped it with a Shimano Sonara 1000 & it seems like it will be a nice crappie combo.
> 
> I had it strung up with 4# Trilene, but, the line seemed to really coil up bad & retain memory bad enough that I was having trouble casting 1/16oz lures. I'm not sure if it was older string or due to the small spool or what.
> 
> ...


Once you learn the tricks with braid you'll never want to use anything else. It has no stretch so you don't set the hook...just apply tension and the pole, hook, and fish will do the rest. 

I don't want to bore you singing the praises of braid, but if you PM me I'll answer any questions. When you have more experience with the braid, you can research the Daiwa Samurai Braid which is a 8-strand (perfectly round), stronger, and even smaller that regular braid. The 15lb I'm using on my UL is only 2.5 diameter and the 20 lb is 3.5 or 4 lb dia.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I'm considering setting up my new bass rig for spinnerbaits up with braid depending on how I like it. 

I'll probably try Seagaur Invizx for my flippin' & pitchin' rod though..


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

musikman43155 said:


> I'm considering setting up my new bass rig for spinnerbaits up with braid depending on how I like it.
> 
> I'll probably try Seagaur Invizx for my flippin' & pitchin' rod though..


My opinion, as a "Braid Guy" is, that unless you fish "Gin Clear" water, I see no need to use anything but braid, and even in clear water the braid's small diameter should not be that big of a factor if they are biting!


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

How's the line memory on fluarocarbon?


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

P-Line CXX mono, from panfish to catfish its all I use anymore. Especially awesome if your tired of line memory. It has this coating makes it smooth as butter, very limp easy to work with. I normally buy a size down than what I'm looking for with this though, its fairly thick with the coating. Its insanely strong mono though, so going down a size doesn't matter. 

http://www.basspro.com/PLine-CXX-Xtra-Strong-Monofilament-260300-Yards/product/8603/-860410


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I finally got to try out the Power Pro braid on a few crappie @ a local lake, & so far I love it! I'm glad I finally gave it a shot. I think I'll definitely use some on my spinnerbait combo but I still wanna try Seagur Invizx for my flippin'/pitchin' rod.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

JimmyMac said:


> P-Line CXX mono, from panfish to catfish its all I use anymore. Especially awesome if your tired of line memory. It has this coating makes it smooth as butter, very limp easy to work with. I normally buy a size down than what I'm looking for with this though, its fairly thick with the coating. Its insanely strong mono though, so going down a size doesn't matter.
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/PLine-CXX-Xtra-Strong-Monofilament-260300-Yards/product/8603/-860410


I bought some 8# P-Line CXX tonight for my crankbait reel since you recommended it. It was on sale @ Dick's for $8.50 I believe. I'll try it as well & let everyone know what I think. 

That braid is still hard to beat due to it's zero memory.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

I use Fireline for nearly everything and love the stuff. I have ceramic guides and these seem to be doing OK for over 1 year now.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I just spent the weekend fishing with Cabela's Ripcord Si+ for crappie. 15 pound test, 4 pound diameter. The fish didn't care that it was braid and not "invisible." The stuff seems VERY tough, very limp, no memory, and casts like a dream. I don't know why I'd ever go back to mono.

That being said, I also fish with Fireline and Fireline Crystal. For castability, I can't tell a difference between the fireline and the ripcord. What I do notice is that the ripcord is a lot cheaper....


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

I use Trilene XT, or XL mono for panfish, I also like the p-line ccx. in size 4-6 pound. after I load the spool on the reel, I hold it under hot running water for about 40 seconds, seems to change the line memory, don't have any problems with line coiling anymore.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Braid. You can feel anything with it. No stretch. I love using Braid for Pan Fish.


----------

